# طلب: طرق تحضير white spirit



## mimfarahat (16 يوليو 2010)

أرجوا من الأخوه الزملاء في هذا المنتدى العظيم شرح طرق تحضير white spirit واستخداماته المختلفه

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكلام المتكامل من وكيبيديا وبالتوفيق ولاتنساني من الدعاء ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_spirit


----------



## الخزامة (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
يقصد به التربنتن وهو سائل عديم اللون أو مائل للاصفرار، شديد الاشتعال، وذو رائحة قوية نفاذة. ويستعمل الزيت في صناعة المواد الكيميائية؛ مثل المواد المطهرة المبيدة للجراثيم، ومبيدات الحشرات، والعقاقير الطبية، والعطور. كما يستعمل أيضاً في إنتاج المطاط الصناعي. وكذلك يستعمل سائلاً مُخفِّفاً للدهان والورنيش وخاصة الزيتية ، ومزيلاً لبقع الدهان من الملابس ومن البشرة.:
1. Naphtha (petroleum), hydro-desulphurised heavy
2.< 0.1% Benzene
3.< 18% Aromatics (العطريات)

الحصول على زيت التربنتين الطبيعي :
يتم الحصول على زيت التربنتين بشكل رئيسي من شجر الصنوبر الطويل الأوراق، ومن الصنوبر المشقق الذي ينمو في كل أرجاء الجنوب الشرقي للولايات المتحدة. وهناك ثلاثة أنواع من زيت التربنتين، ترتب بحسب الأهمية على النحو الآتي: 1- تربنتين الكبريتات 2- تربنتين الخشب 3- تربنتين الصمغ

تربنتين الكبريتات :
يتم الحصول على تربنتين الكبريتات من الأشجار أثناء تحويلها إلى لُباب؛ إذ يتكوَّن بخار يحتوي على التربنتين أثناء عملية التحويل. وعندما يبرد البخار يتحول إلى سائل يحتوي على تربنتين الكبريتات

تربنتين الخشب :
يتم الحصول على تربنتين الخشب من جذوع الأشجار وأرومتها (ما يتبقى منها في الأرض)؛ حيث يتم جمع الأخشاب وأخذها إلى مصانع للتقطير بالبخار، حيث تُقطَّع إلى قطعٍ صغيرة، وتخلط مع مادة كيميائية تذيب المواد الأخرى. ثم يُغلى المحلول حتى يتبخر، ويتم جمع التربنتين

تربنتين الصمغ :
يتم الحصول على تربنتين الصمغ بتقطيع قلف الأشجار الحيَّة ويضاف محلول حمض الكبريتيك إلى القطع التي تبلغ أبعادها 1,5 سم عرضاً ويكون سمكها حوالي 1,5سم. يتحلب الصمغ بأثر الحمض لمدة تصل إلى أربعة أسابيع حتى تنغلق التسلخات الخشبية، ثم يعاد فتح تلك التسلخات أو الجروح، ويوضع عليها محلول حمض الكبريتيك مرةً أخرى. ويستمر تكرار هذه العملية طوال فترة التجميع التي تستمر من شهر مارس إلى شهر أكتوبر. ثم يؤخذ الصمغ إلى مصنع للتقطير بالبخار، حيث يصنع منه زيت التربنتين
اما الصناعي او :
- الوايت أسبيريت أسمه التجارى التربنتينه الأساس فيه قطفه بتروليه أخف من الكيروسين (الجاز) اسمها فى المصافى المصريه (السلام) و تنطق (السولام)و هى غالية السعر تتعدى 2700 الطن و كميتها قليله جداً البديل لها هو الكيروسين المعالج و يوجد ثلاث طرق للمعالجه 1- بحمض الكبريتيك ثم الفصل ثم المعادله بالجير او الصودا الكاويه وهذه أردأ معالجه 2- المعاجه بالكاولين و هى مادة مستورده من الصين ويضاف كيلو لكل10 كيلو من الكيروسين او أقل حسب السعر و النوع وبائع الكاولينه سوف يفيدك فى الكميه المضافه 3- المعالجه بالحمض ثم التقطير و هى أجودهم .من هنا نكون حصلنا على الكيروسين المعالج و جاهزين للأضافات و هى :- 1- بيوتايل أسيتات من 3-7 % من الوزن - باين أويل أو داى بنتين بحد أقصى 3 فى الألف وللأنواع الفاخره يضاف الناتج الثقيل من تقطير البيزين طبعاً الكميه المضافه تتحكم فيها الخاص الفزيائيه للمنتج النهائى (الكثافه - درجة الوميض Flash Point -درجة بداية و نهاية الغليان IBP & FBP ) والأنواع الفاخره لا ينتجها الا المحترفين و المتخصصين فى الكيمياء اما الأنواع العاديه فهى متوفره وممتازه للأستخدام العادى و ليس لتصنيع البويات الفاخره على فكره الموضوع خطير لغير المتخصصين و يحتاج لمعمل و تجارب لأن كميات الأضافات تختلف حسب نوع الخامه المستخدمه فى البداية 
ملاحظة : قد تم التطرق الى الوايت سبيرت في مشاركة سابقة داخل المنتدى تحت اسم (معالجة البنزين) 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك بمعلوماتي المتواضعة وتقبل مني الاحترام *


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

الخزامة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
> يقصد به التربنتن وهو سائل عديم اللون أو مائل للاصفرار، شديد الاشتعال، وذو رائحة قوية نفاذة. ويستعمل الزيت في صناعة المواد الكيميائية؛ مثل المواد المطهرة المبيدة للجراثيم، ومبيدات الحشرات، والعقاقير الطبية، والعطور. كما يستعمل أيضاً في إنتاج المطاط الصناعي. وكذلك يستعمل سائلاً مُخفِّفاً للدهان والورنيش وخاصة الزيتية ، ومزيلاً لبقع الدهان من الملابس ومن البشرة.:
> 1. Naphtha (petroleum), hydro-desulphurised heavy
> 2.< 0.1% Benzene
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
هناك التباس بسيط حيث ان زيت التربنتين او ما يسمى 
( spirit of turpentine, oil of turpentine, and wood turpentine ) 
وهو من اصل نباتى كما ذكرت وكلفته عاليه ولم يعد يستعمل كمذيب الا على مستوى ضيق واستبدل بالبديل البترولى الارخص وهو الوايت سبيرت ويستخدم كمصدر لبعض الكيماويات العضويه وكماده خام لانتاج بعض المواد الكيماويه حيث انه يحتوى على مجموعه كبيره من المواد الكيماويه العطريه غالبا وتختلف بأختلاف المصدر اى حسب نوع الشجر او الروزن الطبيعى المحضر منه 
وهو يختلف عن الوايت سبيرت او ما يسمى
( Mineral Spirit or Stoddard solvent ) 
وهو من اصل بترولى وهو الذى يستخدم حاليا كمذيب للدهانات الزيتيه وفى كل دوله له مواصفات محددة وقد تختلف ولكن كلها تقع فى نطاق ضيق ومنه النوع العديم الرائحه بعد نزع العطريات منع والكبريت وهدرجته والحد الاقصى لدرجه غليانه ( النوع الثقيل منه ) لا تتجاوز 220 درجه مؤيه.
اما الكيروسين او ما يسمى ( Kerosene ) ويسمى احيانا ( فى بعض الدول ) paraffin oil 
ويطلق عليه اسم ( الجاز او الكاز فى بعض الدول العربيه ) وهو يستخدم فى تحضير المبيدات الحشريه وكان استخدامه الاكبر كوقود للطائرات ويستخدم كماده غسيل للمعدات وماكينات الطباعه وفى العاده هو القطفه البتروليه الاثقل من الوايت سبريت وتكون درجه بدايه غليانه فى حدود 150 درجه مؤيه وحتى 280 درجه مؤيه تقريبا ولتتضح الصوره اكتر فأن ترتيب القطفات البتروليه هو كالتالى وذلك حسب درجات غليانها ودرجه الوميض : 
- نفثه خفيفه - درجه غليانها ( 30 الى 90 ) درجه مؤيه 
- وايت سبرت منخفض درجه الوميض - درجه الغليان ( 130 الى 145 ) 
- وايت سبرت العادى - درجه غليانه ( 145 الى 175 ) 
- وايت سبرت مرتفع درجه الوميض - درجه غليانه ( 175 وحتى 200 ) 
- الكيروسين - درجه غليانه ( 150 وحتى 220 ) 
وكما نرى هناك تداخل بين درجه الغليان لكلا من الوايت سبري و الكيروسين ولكن الكيروسين لا يصلح كمذيب للدهانات حيث سيتسبب استعماله فى ضعف طبقه الدهان وسيؤثر على عمر الدهان ولن يتطاير من الدهان الا بعد فترة طويله مما سيتسبب بأذى المقيمين فى المكان المستخدم فى دهانه كما انه يحتوى على كافه المركبات العطريه التى يقع غليانها ضمن المدى ( ضررها اكبر على الانسان ) وان كنت اعتقد ان له فائدة فى قتل الحشرات المنزليه لو استخدم كمذيب للطلاء ( بدون النظر لضررة على البشر فعاليته فى اباده الحشرات مثبته ومؤكده) كما ان جفاف الطلاء سيطول لفترة اطول مما سيدفع مصانع ومعامل الدهان لاستخدام كميات اكبر من المجففات والتى لها ضرر كبير ومباشر على الانسان.
ولا انصح ابدا بمعالجته لان المعالجه لن تخلصنا من المكونات العطريه ولكن النفط المعدنى او الوايت سبرت له مواصفات محددة حتى يستخدم كمذيب لمنع الضرر عن العامل الذى يقوم بالطلاء وعلى المستخدمين للمكان بعد طلائه على حد سواء.

الله الموفق


----------



## mimfarahat (17 يوليو 2010)

أتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لكل الزملاء الأعزاء على سرعة الرد والمعلومات القيمة وأدعوا الله أن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم​ 
وما أريد معرفته تفصلياً هو طريقة معالجة الكيروسين بالحمض او بالكاولين والاضافات المستخدمه للوصول لدرجات المختلفة للمنتج - كذلك أرجوا ذكر المخاطر التي قد تحدث اثناء المعالجة لتجنبها حتى لا تحدث مشاكل جسيمة لا قدر الله


----------



## الخزامة (17 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم chemicaleng على توضيح هذا اللبس ولكن قد ذكرت في مقالي انه من النوع الصناعي ولكن لم يتم التوضيح وبالمناسبة انا بنت ولست بشاب ومعنى اسمي هو
الخزامة هو نبات حولي من بقول الربيع من الفصيلة المتعامدة (Cruciferae) فروعه تصل إلى 40 سم طولاً، الأوراق غضة عصارية مستطيلة مفرضة الحواف بطول 6 سم وعرض 2 سم، تظهر الأزهار في نهاية الفروع بمجموعات في شماريخ قصيرة تطول لتخلف بعد ذلك الثمار، الأزهار بنفسجية في المنتصف وبحواف فاتحة ببياض قليل وهي رباعية البتلات، الثمار عبارة عن أقراص كالنقود تكون بقطر 2 س واتمنى ان تقبلوني كاخت وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

mimfarahat قال:


> أتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير لكل الزملاء الأعزاء على سرعة الرد والمعلومات القيمة وأدعوا الله أن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم​
> وما أريد معرفته تفصلياً هو طريقة معالجة الكيروسين بالحمض او بالكاولين والاضافات المستخدمه للوصول لدرجات المختلفة للمنتج - كذلك أرجوا ذكر المخاطر التي قد تحدث اثناء المعالجة لتجنبها حتى لا تحدث مشاكل جسيمة لا قدر الله



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخى الكريم 
ما الهدف من معالجه الكيروسين ؟ 
ان كان لاستخدامه بديلا عن النفط المعدنى فسبق ان تحدثنا عن انه لا يصلح كبديل عنه وان كنت تستطيع ان تكتب على العبوة عند بيعها للمستهلك ( كيروسين معالج ) فأعتقد انه بأمكانك معالجتها وستجد موضوع كامل فى المنتدى تحت اسم معالجه الكيروسين على ما اعتقد ولا ما نع عندى لامدادك بكل المعلومات التى تريدها لكن اخبرنى اولا ما الهدف من المعالجه.
ما اود الوصول له هو ان لا تغرينا الارباح الماديه فى الاضرار بصحه المستهلك علما ان سعر النفط المعدنى فى مصر من اقل الاسعار فى العالم ففى العراق على سبيل المثال سعر الطن من النوع العادى فى حدود 700 دولار للطن ومتوفر بكميات كبيرة ( لعدم وجود وحدات معالجه لتحويله الى جازولين ) .
والمملكه العربيه السعوديه تنتج نفط معدنى بمواصفات مختلفه وسعرة فى حدود 700 الى 1300 دولار للطن حسب نوعه ومدى معالجته وسعره فى سوريا حوالى 1000 دولار للطن. 
وما يحزننى فعلا ان اجد المواد البتروليه المصريه ( المدعومه ) موجودة فى اسواق بعض الدول ومكتوب على العبوة ( مذيب دهان او مذيب احبار طباعه) وهى تحتوى على اما نفط معدنى ( السولام ) لذلك يظهر ان كمياته غير كافيه حيث يصدر للخارج بطرق غير شرعيه او حتى جازولين فى حين ان الحكومه المصريه تستورد احيانا الجازولين وتدعمه وتبيعه ليعاد تصديرة تحت مسميات اخرى ويحقق الجشعين من التجار ارباح لا حد لها على حساب عامه الشعب وانا ادعوا جميع الاخوة الذين على علم بهذه التصرفات الغير مسؤله للابلاغ عنها الى الجهات المختصه. 
وقد رأيت ذلك بعينى وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

الخزامة قال:


> اشكرك اخي الكريم chemicaleng على توضيح هذا اللبس ولكن قد ذكرت في مقالي انه من النوع الصناعي ولكن لم يتم التوضيح وبالمناسبة انا بنت ولست بشاب ومعنى اسمي هو
> الخزامة هو نبات حولي من بقول الربيع من الفصيلة المتعامدة (cruciferae) فروعه تصل إلى 40 سم طولاً، الأوراق غضة عصارية مستطيلة مفرضة الحواف بطول 6 سم وعرض 2 سم، تظهر الأزهار في نهاية الفروع بمجموعات في شماريخ قصيرة تطول لتخلف بعد ذلك الثمار، الأزهار بنفسجية في المنتصف وبحواف فاتحة ببياض قليل وهي رباعية البتلات، الثمار عبارة عن أقراص كالنقود تكون بقطر 2 س واتمنى ان تقبلوني كاخت وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخت الكريمه 
اولا اشكرك على المعلومات التى ذكرتيها واجوا انم يكون سبب ردى قد تبين لكى فقد ذكرتى فى ردك التالى ( الوايت أسبيريت أسمه التجارى التربنتينه ) وهنا كان سبب ردى للتوضيح.
واهلا بكى اختا وسط اخوانك هنا ولا فارق ان كنتى اخ او اخت فكلنا اخوة فى الله والهدف من وجودنا هنا هو مساعده بعضنا البعض والنقاش الجاد الهادف للوصول لاقرب النقاط للصواب مع احترام رأى الاخريبن طالما لا تتجاوز شروط المنتدى الذى نتشرف جميعا بوجودنا به . 
الله الموفق


----------



## agabeain (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك أستاذنا Chemicaleng وجزاك اللة ألف خير


----------



## mimfarahat (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وأستاذي الكريم chemical eng فدائماً تبهرني بالردود الدقيقة الصادقة


----------



## mimfarahat (18 يوليو 2010)

أرجوا من الزملاء الاعزاء ذكر الاسم العلمي لعملية معالجة الكيروسين بحمض الكبريتيك او الكاولين 
وأرجوا ذكر تفاصيل العملية من حيث الكميات والتركيزات


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 يوليو 2010)

mimfarahat قال:


> أرجوا من الزملاء الاعزاء ذكر الاسم العلمي لعملية معالجة الكيروسين بحمض الكبريتيك او الكاولين
> وأرجوا ذكر تفاصيل العملية من حيث الكميات والتركيزات


 السلام عليكم
تفضل اخى الكريم خطوات العملية بالكامل لاستاذنا الغالى المهدى بكر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191339.html
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الخزامة (20 يوليو 2010)

اخي agabeain المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد سالتني عن نسبة الكيروسن والجير في المعالجة والاجابة كتالي 
يستخدم الجير لازالة رائحة الكيروسين وقد كانت النسبة مذكورة في مشاركة سابقة في معالجة رائحة الكيروسين والنسبة هي : 
( اضافة كوب من مسحوق حجر الكلس الى غالون من الكيروسين ) لست متاكدة من الاجابة والمعلومة مقتبسة من مشاركة سابقة واتمنى ان تكون حصلت على الفائدة 
وتقبل مني الاحترام


----------



## agabeain (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووورة أختى العزيزة وبااارك االلة فيك


----------



## mimfarahat (2 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال للأخ المهندس chemical eng 

هل يوجد استخدام مفيد للراسب الاسود المتكون من عملية معالجة الكيروسين بحمض الكبريتيك المركز وماهو التفاعل الكيميائي الحادث بين حمض الكبريتيك المركز ومكونات الكثيروسين المسببة للون الاصفر للكروسين

أرجوا الإفادة وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أغسطس 2010)

mimfarahat قال:


> سؤال للأخ المهندس chemical eng
> 
> هل يوجد استخدام مفيد للراسب الاسود المتكون من عملية معالجة الكيروسين بحمض الكبريتيك المركز وماهو التفاعل الكيميائي الحادث بين حمض الكبريتيك المركز ومكونات الكثيروسين المسببة للون الاصفر للكروسين
> 
> أرجوا الإفادة وشكرا جزيلاً



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم اعتقد انه لا فائده من الرواسب السوداء المتكونه والتفاعلات التى تتم هى تفاعلات سلفنه تتم على الروابط الثنائيه والثلاثيه وعلى السلاسل الجانبيه للمركبات العطريه ( الهيدروكربونات الحلقيه ) وعلى حلقات البنزين السداسيه ايضا والذى يحدث فعليا هو تكون مركبات لها درجه من القطبيه
( Polarity ) وحيث ان الهيدروكربونات الاليفاتيه غير قطبيه فهذة المركبات تميل للذوبان فى حامض الكبريتيك القطبى مثلها مسببه اللون الاسود وكفاءة حامض الكبريتيك المركز فى انهاء عمليه السلفنه تعتمد على تركيزه الذى ينخفض بمرور التفاعل 
الله الموفق


----------



## agabeain (3 أغسطس 2010)

باااارك االلة فيك استاااذنا على المعلوومة


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أغسطس 2010)

agabeain قال:


> باااارك االلة فيك استاااذنا على المعلوومة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
بارك الله لك يا اخى ولجميع المسلمين وشكرا على التمنيات الطييبه 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemist eg (6 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وأستاذي الكريم chemical eng فدائماً تبهرني بالردود الدقيقة الصادقة*​


----------



## mimfarahat (7 أغسطس 2010)

أشكر استاذي العزيز chemicaleng على المعلومه فهو دائما لا يتأخر علينا بالرد - بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك اخى chemicalengوالله انى احبك فى الله برجاء التواصل عبر الايميل الشخصى للمنتدى

زادكم الله فهما

اين انت اخى عبد القادر 2
قلقت عليك كثيرا

ياريت اقدر اقابلك اخى عبد القادر

هل هناك ماده صلبه يمكن بواستطها استخلاص النفط المعدنى من الكيروسين؟ارجوا الرد

شكرا جدا لكم جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## qazqaz (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_اخواني الكيميائين ارجوكم اريد ان اعرف ما هي المواد التي تدخل في صناعة الورنيش المائي وكذلك السيلر المائي ووظيفة كل مادة وكيفية تركيبهما وما هي المادة الملمعة في الورنيش المائي ولكم جزيل الشكر _


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سلامى للجميع وامنياتى بعام جديد سعيد لكل الاخوة ومرحبا بك اخى محمد مختار فى اى وقت


----------



## tameryano (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخينا العزيز**chemicaleng
شكرا ليك على كل الاجابات ولكن انا عايز اعرف هل طريقه شرح المهندس مهدى بكر لصناعه النفض المستخدم فى تخفيف الدهانات و اللاكيهات هى الصحيحه و المعروفه ومثل الموجوده فى السوق المصرى ولا هناك اختلافات و هل ممكن استخدام السولار بديلا للكيروسين 
*


----------



## hussin asmy (7 سبتمبر 2012)

حياك الله وادام عليك نعمه الامانه في طرح المعلومه واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## مهندس درويش (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*موافق*

اوافق على تعليمات المنتدى


----------

